# Who wants a spankin'?



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Spring Leagues start Tuesday, April 7th and Thursday April 9th at Capitol Archery.

Kelly will be there takin' all comers. Layin' the smack on the foam!

New bow, New mnfg and Imma put the whoop on anyone with cojones big enough to show their face.:evil:

Bring your A game cause the ante is up and the stakes have been raised:coolgleam

How far have they been rasied Kelly? I'm sure your asking... well I'll tell ya how far.

I _double_ *dog *dare ya to make an appearance at the money shoot April 25th and see what yer missin....and what I'm X'n

No appointment necessary Swing in on any league night and take yer lumps:evilsmile

Unless yer skeered or yellow:16suspect:lol:


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Dang Kelly. You musta had TWO bowls of Wheaties this morning, huh?:lol::lol: I'm still bow-less but that won't last too much longer.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Ya, ugh hugh, right. We'll see about that.:cwm27:


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

You made the list KFC

Finger lickin' X's for me...greasy bucket 4you.:lol:


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Kelly Johnson said:


> You made the list KFC
> 
> Finger lickin' X's for me...greasy bucket 4you.:lol:


I hope your still talk'n your stuff the end of May


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

You bring the bow and I'll melt the snow(ball):lol:

I'm gonna be in your neck First week of June actually. 6th or so?

Gotta course?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I think your mistaken Kelly. You can show up for the Money Shoot on Saturday April 7th but the 7th is a Tuesday. Good luck with that since it is Saturday April 25th. So I guess the only smack down you will be putting on is on yourself.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Kelly Johnson said:


> You bring the bow and I'll melt the snow(ball):lol:
> 
> I'm gonna be in your neck First week of June actually. 6th or so?
> 
> Gotta course?


 Yep..Two of em I'll let you take your pick..indoor or outdoor


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Kelly Johnson couldn't hit a house if he was standing in it.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Kelly Johnson said:


> Spring Leagues start Tuesday, April 7th and Thursday April 9th at Capitol Archery.
> 
> Kelly will be there takin' all comers. Layin' the smack on the foam!
> 
> ...


 Sniffing the cat nip again I see


----------



## shortbox11 (Oct 12, 2003)

New bow? Watcha got Kelly? That sounds inticeing ,,,,all comers ,,,hmmmm.......

I might have to pull out my B game


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Where is Capital Archery?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Atchison said:


> Where is Capital Archery?


 
It is Capitol Archery, it is located in Redford Michigan on Capitol dr off Telegraph. Visit www.capitolarchery.com for more info.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

shortbox11 said:


> I might have to pull out my B game


 I dont think you'll have to take it that far


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

sbooy42 said:


> I dont think you'll have to take it that far


Nope an E game should work just fine.:lol:


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Can we use crossbows and compete in the money shoot against you Kelly? :lol::lol: 
<----<<<


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Joe Archer said:


> Can we use crossbows and compete in the money shoot against you Kelly? :lol::lol:
> <----<<<


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

bigcountrysg said:


> I think your mistaken Kelly. You can show up for the Money Shoot on Saturday April 7th but the 7th is a Tuesday. Good luck with that since it is Saturday April 25th. So I guess the only smack down you will be putting on is on yourself.


Alrighty listen up Nut Torker...listen to what I MEAN...not to what I say kapish?



bigcountrysg said:


> Kelly Johnson couldn't hit a house if he was standing in it.


Yer nocks would be in jeprody after a comment like that but I've heard the stories...I don't chase shafts into the 8:lol:



Joe Archer said:


> Can we use crossbows and compete in the money shoot against you Kelly? :lol::lol:
> <----<<<


Bring it Joe. You'll need it


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

When ever you want to go Kelly I am there. I might just show up one night.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I just saw this post. Kelly, you purchased a new Elite didn't you! They give you that kind of confidence..........


----------



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

Chirp Chirp Chirp...... No Takers?? Kelly, seems we will dominate again!!!

Ecspecially, if you keep shooting 316's!!!! You are in the top 5 for scores here now!!!

322
320
319
317
316

That's some shooting Boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beenfarr (Dec 8, 2008)

Kelly Johnson said:


> Spring Leagues start Tuesday, April 7th and Thursday April 9th at Capitol Archery.
> 
> Kelly will be there takin' all comers. Layin' the smack on the foam!
> 
> ...


 
I'm always down to watch Kelly launch a few releases! :SHOCKED:

I won't be able to make the 25th shoot, so Kelly might just win! :lol:

Ben


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Bullrider115 said:


> Chirp Chirp Chirp...... No Takers?? Kelly, seems we will dominate again!!!
> 
> Ecspecially, if you keep shooting 316's!!!! You are in the top 5 for scores here now!!!
> 
> ...


Where did those scores come from. Because they are not posted on any website I can find.


----------



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

Some of those scores are indeed from the last leagues, a few are from last season.......


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

beenfarr said:


> I'm always down to watch Kelly launch a few releases! :SHOCKED:
> 
> I won't be able to make the 25th shoot, so Kelly might just win! :lol:
> 
> Ben


I had another "incident" last Thur Ben:chillin:
Launched my nipple about 33 yards this time:yikes:

Boy that Insatiable is one TOUGH release:lol:


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Bullrider115 said:


> Some of those scores are indeed from the last leagues, a few are from last season.......


Checking scores from his team league this year. I guess he either needed a new bow. Or he forgot how to shoot. Because his scores that are posted from the most recent league that he was in. Well his individual score for the team are basically my scores from the past league.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Show up on Thur and find out

PS. Bring friends.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Kelly Johnson said:


> Show up on Thur and find out
> 
> PS. Bring friends.


 Dam dude.You best get a paddle :lol:.


----------



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

Well now, I sense tension amongst the ranks..... Ohhhhh Thumb Ninja where are you??? 

In order for you though.

322 Tom Sampson
320 Ben Farrugia
319 Tom Sampson, Jesse Solsberg
317 Jason Reynolds
316 Kelly Johnson

We will be starting a 300 Club Board at Capitol, Break 300 and your name will live on our wall forever!!!!!!

I was thinking about starting a most broken arrow in one night wall as well???


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Nahhhh....it's all in good fun:lol:
Even with my high score im still on the bottom of SOME list somewhere

I'll be workin' on that though.:cwm27:


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Kelly I would gladly show up on a tuesday night. Thursdays are out of the question. I have my son those nights. I would bring him But I don't think Jason wants to be chasing my 2 year old son around while I shoot. But the next outdoor 3d shoot in the area I will be there.


----------



## beenfarr (Dec 8, 2008)

Kelly Johnson said:


> I had another "incident" last Thur Ben:chillin:
> Launched my nipple about 33 yards this time:yikes:
> 
> Boy that Insatiable is one TOUGH release:lol:


 
You should contact Carter about being a field tester! "I specialize in Gravel Tuning". :lol:

Ben


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Bullrider115 said:


> Well now, I sense tension amongst the ranks..... Ohhhhh Thumb Ninja where are you???
> 
> In order for you though.
> 
> ...


UMMMMM......3 here in 1 night????? :SHOCKED:


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

bigcountrysg said:


> Kelly I would gladly show up on a tuesday night. Thursdays are out of the question. I have my son those nights. I would bring him But I don't think Jason wants to be chasing my 2 year old son around while I shoot. But the next outdoor 3d shoot in the area I will be there.


 
*APRIL 25th at LGC*


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Huntinggirl said:


> *APRIL 25th at LGC*


 
And as of right now I am planning on being there.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Tuesday night league just 22 hours away! Everyone ready?

I may just get serious. I could get lucky and have my name on the wall!(Besides the first hole in the wall):yikes:


----------



## shortbox11 (Oct 12, 2003)

Kelly Johnson said:


> I had another "incident" last Thur Ben:chillin:
> Launched my nipple about 33 yards this time:yikes:
> 
> Boy that Insatiable is one TOUGH release:lol:


TMI ,,,, your not right Kelly,,,,, anyway why are yo pullin the bow back with your nipple


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

shortbox11 said:


> TMI ,,,, your not right Kelly,,,,, anyway why are yo pullin the bow back with your nipple


That's my thing B. Nipple release. No punching, no torque but it's a bitch to hold onto the release:lol:


----------



## beenfarr (Dec 8, 2008)

Show up on the 25th to Kelly a whippin'! Come see the man behind the mouth! If he ever deleted one of your threads, now's the time to get even. :lol:

Ben


----------

